# I need help with my new dwarf hamster?



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am sorry to be off topic, but I recently bought a new dwarf hamster, she is a young female and she is doing something really weird... I actually have a video of it.






0:00-0:09 is where it happens, I have never had a dwarf hamster so I am a bit worried about her. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is cute! I've had Campbell's, Roborovski's, and Winter White dwarf hammies. I'm not sure what to make of the sudden twisting. A lot of times jerky movements/flipping etc are ear related, or are a neurologic disorder. (like waltzing mice, star gazing (backflipping) dwarf hammies, etc) She doesn't look like she has either. One of my robos towards the end of his life, had hip issues where his lower body would rotate randomly making it hard for him to move, and he eventually paralyzed and was put down. He was slow then though and couldn't quickly recover like your girl.

Sorry for the depressing post, lol. Going through all the issues I've seen... not sure. I hope she's okay!


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am hoping none of those are the case, she is a young dwarf hamster, at least that was what I was told. She hasn't had any other problems other then this. I would hate for her to be ill so young.


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

Well it seems like she does it only when getting onto the wheel. Perhaps she was overly excited. 

Has she done it any other time or just this time? 

I would keep an eye on her. If she does it only when she gets in the wheel it could be something with that, if she does it at other times see what she is doing at that time. This could be just a one time thing that she was trying to backflip and fell short. 

Just trying to be upbeat.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Another random upbeat thought...

Since it was only in the wheel, it almost looked like a "dust bath" sort of roll. Only she flopped out of the wheel the first time. It's almost like walking onto the plastic triggers the roll.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe the wheel is slippery or she just likes rubbing on the plastic.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

That definitely looks like she is bathing to me. I have had hamsters my whole life, including dwarves, and that is what the dwarves like to do (not so much the syrians)! Have you got her a dust bath? I like using the chinchilla sand and a little thing called a Critter Bath that you can find at any pet store. It's a cermic thing, but you could really put the dust in anything. I think they like this because it's private:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPERPET-CERAMIC-BA ... dZViewItem

Don't leave it in their cage the whole time because they poo and pee on it, it's gross. I like to put it in for an hour or two a day, eventually they get used to using it when you provide it  Hope this helps!


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, thought I should add that I think she is using the wheel because it's a different surface than her normal bedding. I usually mix up the types of bedding in my rodent cages (soft srobent in some places, carefresh in others, ripped up TP in others, etc) and found each little guy/girl had a favourite rolly place. They ALL liked rolling in their plastic tunnels though, so I think it's something to do with the surface difference which is why she is picking the wheel


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aha! It does look somewhat like a dust roll. When she's walking around normally, she hobbles oddly but maybe that is part of the bathing behavior also.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah, thanks. That does makes sense, It's funny. She won't actually use her wheel at all, other then flipping over on it.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe because she is still young she's not as interested. Most dwarves are wheel addicts and go so fast they can even flip themselves on the wheels! Silly little things  She's a total cutie, by the way!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

My old dwarf used to do that when she was younger and would encounter new smells. She would walk on it or lick it and then do rolls. I always thought it was quite endearing and would even provide her with new smells to roll over.


----------

